# M2 Algorithms Needed



## riffz (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi, I've been using some ugly algorithms for shooting to BD and BU and I was wondering if you guys had some algorithms I could try for each case.

Thanks


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Feb 5, 2010)

BU-F'DR'FD' M2 D F' R D' F
BD-(i forgot sorry) try watching ericlimeback's tutorial on M2


----------



## Micael (Feb 5, 2010)

Pretty sure there are many threads about it.

Here is how I do it, that should already help you:
I orient the edge and the buffer with:
M U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2
I need to do a setup move like F2 for BU case
So for BU, the complete alg is:
F2 M U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 F2 M2
Long but easy.


----------



## Micael (Feb 5, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> BU-F'DR'FD' M2 D F' R D' F
> BD-(i forgot sorry) try watching ericlimeback's tutorial on M2



hey! That is interesting, how I never heard about it!


----------



## Stefan (Feb 5, 2010)

BU: (U R' U' l U' R U) M2 (U' R' U l' U R U')
BD: M2 B' U' R' U M' U' R U M B


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Feb 5, 2010)

yeah, in my opinion its much better to shoot directly to that sticker instead of shooting to UF/UB/DB and remembering to flip it in the end. it pays to memorise 3 extra algorithms to ease the memorisation process. btw, the BD sticker : M2 D R' U R' U' M' U R U' M R D'. And if you need the one to shoot to FU, its F E R U R' E'R U' R' F' M2

EDIT: argh i must learn to type faster!


----------



## Micael (Feb 5, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> BU: (U R' U' l U' R U) M2 (U' R' U l' U R U')
> BD: M2 B' U' R' U M' U' R U M B



Wow, I will definitely switch to it. That will make 100% of the method I use be from you, Stefan (including the memo process).


----------



## Chuck (Feb 5, 2010)

For BU, I use the same algorithm like BUl edges in big cubes BLD.
U B' R U' B M2 B' U R' B U'


----------



## Sakarie (Feb 5, 2010)

For shooting to BU:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17359

For shooting to BD:
http://www.cubefreak.net/BLD/M2_guide.html#pairs


----------



## Micael (Feb 6, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> For shooting to BU:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17359
> 
> For shooting to BD:
> http://www.cubefreak.net/BLD/M2_guide.html#pairs



Wow! thank you very much.  I can see I will get significant improvements to my execution time with it.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Feb 8, 2010)

I just started to read about M2 from Stefan Pochmann's website so I only know the M U2 M U2 and U2 M' U2 M' and have to flip things in the end but I suspect I will come to some of these algorithms later!


----------



## deadalnix (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=62051#post62051

No algs needed and really nice solution here.


----------



## riffz (Feb 19, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=62051#post62051
> 
> No algs needed and really nice solution here.



Thanks, thats basically the same info as the link Shelley posted.

Thanks all for the suggestions.


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 19, 2010)

lol these two happens to be the only two that I don't know...thanks stefan for the algs


----------



## rubiknewbie (Feb 19, 2010)

I have been using the ones from Eric Limeback's tutorial although they are not very intuitive.

FU: F R U R' E R U' R' E' F' M2'
BD: M2' D R' U R' U' M' U R U' M R D'
BU: F' D R' F D' M2' D F' R D' F

I tried to learn from Macky's site but in the end there seem to be too many cases :fp. Just give me 1 for each and I'm happy.


----------



## riffz (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm definitely going to use deadalnix's approach. His algs are very nice and I can take my time learning them.

Thanks to all for your help.

PS. I learned from Eric Limeback's tutorial so I don't like his algs for those cases


----------



## rubiknewbie (Feb 22, 2010)

I am satisfied with edges. Corners is killing me. Currently learning commutators.


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 2, 2010)

Commutators for corners are mostly very easy (easier than on edges according to me). You should definitively go this way.

Try to search about BH to find more informations about this.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Mar 3, 2010)

I completed reading through the BH tutorials but have not applied them in actual solves (with eyes open) yet. I just recently understood the cycle reduction theory but stuck at when you are down to 2 cycles.

I heard you have to solve 2 cycles in pairs. I have to consider whether to convert them to 3 cycles or to use algorithms or to finish up with old Pochmann.


----------



## Sakarie (Mar 3, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> I completed reading through the BH tutorials but have not applied them in actual solves (with eyes open) yet. I just recently understood the cycle reduction theory but stuck at when you are down to 2 cycles.
> 
> I heard you have to solve 2 cycles in pairs. I have to consider whether to convert them to 3 cycles or to use algorithms or to finish up with old Pochmann.



1. I don't know who you are or what you can, but if you learnt blindfolded a month ago, I wouldn't start with BH yet, but improve my memo instead.

2. You may solve two cycles in any way you want! 

3. If you meant two-cycles, then you could solve it any way you want to!

4. If you learn how to convert a two-swap to a threecycle, please share!

5. Using algorithms might help.

6. Finishing up with Classic Pochmann works, but the easiest is to finish with a fixed swap, for example URB<->UBL, and than solve them the last thing to do.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Mar 3, 2010)

I heard about converting to 3 cycles from here, like (AB)(CD) = (ABC)(ADC)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12268&page=9


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 3, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> 1. I don't know who you are or what you can, but if you learnt blindfolded a month ago, I wouldn't start with BH yet, but improve my memo instead.



I think that solving faster allow a better use of short term memory, so learn how to solve faster is also a solution to improve your memory method.


----------



## Sakarie (Mar 4, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> I heard about converting to 3 cycles from here, like (AB)(CD) = (ABC)(ADC)
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12268&page=9



Okej, I thought you meant with parity; to try to convert that two-cycle into a three-cycle.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> rubiknewbie said:
> 
> 
> > I completed reading through the BH tutorials but have not applied them in actual solves (with eyes open) yet. I just recently understood the cycle reduction theory but stuck at when you are down to 2 cycles.
> ...



I tried to solve corners open eyes and had problem when I reach 2x 2-cycles. I tried to solve it with E perm and end up with the 4 pieces permuted but having wrong orientations :fp.


----------



## Baian Liu (Mar 8, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > rubiknewbie said:
> ...



Pretend the E-perm is a turn on the face you execute it on. If an E-perm is done on the F face, DFR would go to LFD, and LFD would go to DFR, same with URF to LUF and LUF to RUF. Just make sure you setup the stickers so the shooting sticker would head towards the target if you were to turn the face that you are going to execute the E-perm on, just like a sticker replacing another sticker in a commutator. 

I also use U2 + H-perm and (R B' R' B)*3 to solve 2 2-cycles of corners.


----------



## Joël (Mar 24, 2010)

The algs I use:

F (E RUR' E' RU'R') F' M2

M2 D R' U R' U' r R' U R U' r' R2 D' 

A bit long, but the moves are in my fingers... Literally, because I could barely write the moves down... And when I started doing the algs while looking at what I was doing, I got confused :s...


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 24, 2010)

Hum, the second one is messing up everything (or I'm pretty dumb).


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 25, 2010)

Joël said:


> F (E RUR' E' RU'R') F' M2.



I don't see why you have trouble remembering that.

I dicked round and found UrUR'U'MURU'R'U'M'UMU'M2.


----------



## Joël (Mar 25, 2010)

deadalnix said:


> Hum, the second one is messing up everything (or I'm pretty dumb).



My bad.. I corrected it...

They are the same as Eric's algs btw..


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 25, 2010)

This is way better


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 25, 2010)

Joël said:


> M2 D R' U R' U' r R' U R U' r' R2 D'




URUR'U'M'URU'r'U'M2UM'U'M


----------



## Sakarie (Mar 25, 2010)

xy' U M' U R2 U' M U R2 U2 yx' M2

That's how I would have solved it..


----------



## Joël (Apr 10, 2010)

An alternative for shooting to BU, in case anyone wants it:

z' (R U R' F L' U L) E (L' U' L F' R U' R') E z


----------



## Egide (Dec 3, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> URUR'U'M'URU'r'U'M2UM'U'M


 
nice alg l've already changed to this one ; would you by any chance have a finger tricky one for the FU case?


----------



## riffz (Dec 3, 2010)

Heh, this thread is old. Using BH for cases involving those targets now


----------

